# Liefertermin



## Nidhoeggr (21. Juli 2012)

Moin moin,

ich wollte mal anfragen, wie sich der Liefertermin gestalten würde, wenn man in nächster Zeit eine Fanes bestellen würde. Wegen den Lieferverzögerungen sollen die ersten Bikes ja erst ab Mitte August rausgehen.
Da ich mich (leider jetzt erst) entschieden habe mir ein Exemplar zuzulegen, ist die Frage, ob man sich nach dem Bestelldatum einreihen muss, oder alle georderten Bikes noch im August rausgehen?

Ich habe nämlich nur Ende August und Anfang September Zeit das gute Stück im Bikepark auszutesten, danach geht das Studium weiter und Wetter wird ja auch nichtmehr besser dann.

Wenn also jemand hier in letzter Zeit bestellt hat, wäre es nett mir den Liefertermin zu nennen 


Schonmal Danke im Vorraus!
mfg Nidhoeggr


----------



## Piefke (21. Juli 2012)

Ein Blick in meine Glaskugel sagt mir:
+49 (0)4353-998155

Das ist kein verschlüsselter Datumscode, sondern die Telefonnummer von Alutech. Ruf einfach mal an und frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nidhoeggr (21. Juli 2012)

Jup, das wäre zu einfach gewesen ;-) ...habe es eben mal versucht, aber ist wohl schon Wochenende, oder gerade keiner da gewesen.

Ich werde es mal über das Kontaktformular von der HP versuchen..ansonsten ist vielleicht doch ein Forenmitglied schneller.


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Juli 2012)

Nidhoeggr schrieb:


> Jup, das wäre zu einfach gewesen ;-) ...habe es eben mal versucht, aber ist wohl schon Wochenende, oder gerade keiner da gewesen.
> 
> Ich werde es mal über das Kontaktformular von der HP versuchen..ansonsten ist vielleicht doch ein Forenmitglied schneller.


Mach es über Alutech. Hier kann dir garantiert keiner helfen, es sei den jemand hat Zugriff auf die Bestell/Lagerlisten von Jürgen!!


----------



## valdus (21. Juli 2012)

Wenn du was herausgefunden hast gib mal bescheid, habe zwar schon bestellt aber interessieren würde mich das ja dennoch.
Habe bei meiner Bestellung nämlich nicht nach nem Termin gefragt.


----------



## hasardeur (21. Juli 2012)

Jü ist für eine Woche im wohl verdienten Urlaub. Versuch es also ab 30. Juli wieder.

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hat Jü aber mehr Rahmen geordert, als er Bestellungen hat, also könnte es relativ fix gehen. Aber verläßlich kann nur er das sagen.


----------



## ollo (22. Juli 2012)

Nidhoeggr schrieb:


> Jup, das wäre zu einfach gewesen ;-) ...habe es eben mal versucht, aber ist wohl schon Wochenende, oder gerade keiner da gewesen.
> 
> .........




ja ist schon hart am Samstag um kurz vor 19.00 Uhr niemanden mehr bei Alutech zu erreichen..... der Jü muß so vollstecken, das er einfach Feierabend gemacht hat, unglaublich 











. die hier habe ich oben vergessen


----------



## Nidhoeggr (24. Juli 2012)

Das ich ihn da nur ein paar Tage vor dem Urlaub verpasst habe ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber jeder braucht mal ne Auszeit zum entspannen.
Im Alutech-Shop steht jetzt übrigens bei den Bikes "sofort verfügbar", also laut Angabe ca. vier Wochen Wartezeit. Würde ja perfekt passen, aber ich warte trotzdem mal lieber die Email vom Chef ab, sicher ist sicher.

Ach und @ollo: Mir war schon klar, das ich vermutlich keinen erreichen werde um die Uhrzeit am Samstag, aber da mir empfohlen wurde, ich soll es mal per Telephon versuchen, dachte ich es bestehe eventuell noch eine Chance jemanden anzutreffen.

Aber generell schonmal Danke für die Auskunft euch allen!

mfG Nidhoeggr


----------



## Landus (24. Juli 2012)

Uhh ja, "sofort verfügbar" klingt gut. Jeden Moment könnte die sehnlich erwartete Mail mit der Versandbestätigung eintreffen, die Spannung steigt... Vorfreude ist doch immernoch die schönste Freude


----------



## Dschiehses (25. Juli 2012)

Ich warte auch schon sehnsüchtig... Dauert das schwarz eloxieren genauso lang wie pulvern, lackieren, etc.?


----------



## Nidhoeggr (31. Juli 2012)

Ich habe jetzt übrigens am Sonntag von Jürgen bescheid bekommen, dass die Bikes (zumindest wenn man jetzt bestellt) Mitte September rausgehen.

Konnte mich dennoch nicht zurückhalten und habe doch zugeschlagen.  Das Gerät hats mir zu sehr angetan...

Also ab jetzt warten angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landus (31. Juli 2012)

> dass die Bikes (zumindest wenn man jetzt bestellt) Mitte September rausgehen.



Hoffentlich wirklich nur die, die jetzt bestellt werden Wenn ich noch nen monat drauf warten muss dreh ich warscheinlich durch


----------



## p-p (31. Juli 2012)

Landus schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wirklich nur die, die jetzt bestellt werden Wenn ich noch nen monat drauf warten muss dreh ich warscheinlich durch



Wann haste denn bestellt? Hatte meins Mitte April bestellt und heute ist angekommen (bin aber erst am Freitag wieder in der Heimat ums auszupacken)


----------



## Landus (3. August 2012)

Habe mitte Mai bestellt und gehofft, dass es bis Mitte Juni wie angekündigt bei mir ist. Tja, Pustekuchen Aber lange dauerts nicht mehr


----------



## Flying_Elvis (3. August 2012)

Habe mitte Juni bestellt, erster Liefertermin ende August jetzt mitte September. Wär schön wenn es diese Saison noch klappt.
Drei Monate Lieferzeit ist im Moment wohl realistisch.


----------



## Ganiscol (3. August 2012)

Habt ihr denn komplett Bikes oder Rahmen(kit) bestellt?


----------



## Chucknorman (3. August 2012)

Hab Ende Juli ein V1 bestellt und auch einen Liefertermin Ende August mitte September zugesichert bekommen. 
Die Wartezeit werd ich wohl im Bikepark überbrücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landus (5. August 2012)

Hab am Mittwoch mit dem Jü geschrieben und bekomme jetzt Ein "Fotomodell" das er warscheinlich für die Fotos auf der Homepage etc. benutzt hat. Mit schwarzen Decals 

Mittwoch hab ich mit ihm geschrieben, Donnerstag das Geld für die Luftfrachtkosten überwiesen und Freitag wurde es losgeschicktJetzt ist es auf dem Weg zu mir, Juhuu Das ist Service wie es ihn sonst nirgends gibt


----------



## wildsau.com (11. August 2012)

Sind die Rahmen mittlerweile eingetroffen?Weis jemand etwas?


----------



## valdus (11. August 2012)

wildsau.com schrieb:


> Sind die Rahmen mittlerweile eingetroffen?Weis jemand etwas?



Auslieferung fruehestens mitte September.
Vor ca. 1 1/2 Wochen hiess es noch, dass die Lieferung gerade auf dem Weg sei, glaube daher kaum das schon Rahmen aus der Hauptsendung in Deutschlad sind.

Gruesse


----------



## wildsau.com (12. August 2012)

Na hoffentlich sind es auch genug Rahmen


----------



## Chucknorman (12. August 2012)

Wann habt ihr bestellt? Ich hab am 20.7 meine Bestellung aufgegeben und hoffe auf eine Auslieferung noch vor der Eurobike.


----------



## wildsau.com (12. August 2012)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Wann habt ihr bestellt? Ich hab am 20.7 meine Bestellung aufgegeben und hoffe auf eine Auslieferung noch vor der Eurobike.




Meine Bestellung ging am 23.07 ein...


----------



## Astaroth (12. August 2012)

Ich hab mein Komplettbike Fanes V2 XT heute vor einer Woche bestellt...


----------



## wildsau.com (23. August 2012)

Hat sonst noch einer neue Infos zur Auslieferung? Will Jürgen nicht unnötig "nerven"


----------



## schueffi (23. August 2012)

mein Rahmen ist gerade beim Beschichten.
Hab mein Komplettbike am 18.07 bestellt.
mfg


----------



## wildsau.com (23. August 2012)

schueffi schrieb:


> mein Rahmen ist gerade beim Beschichten.
> Hab mein Komplettbike am 18.07 bestellt.
> mfg



Danke für die Info!Welche Farbe hast du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schueffi (23. August 2012)

Ultramarinblau mit Verkehrsweis also das Fanes Design No. 2 
bin gespannt wie das aussehen wird...
Aber ich glaub momentan nicht mehr so recht an meinen Liefertermin von ende August... vor allem wegen der Eurobike.


----------



## Meller (23. August 2012)

meins sollte eig anfang dieser woche vom beschichten wieder zurück kommen. hab die hoffnung nicht aufgegeben dass mein rahmen bis samstag bei mir ist.


----------



## Wurzelmann (23. August 2012)

Sind eure Rahmen vom Schiff oder aus dem Flieger?


----------



## wildsau.com (24. August 2012)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Sind eure Rahmen vom Schiff oder aus dem Flieger?



?Gabs da zwei Lieferungen?Die Komplettbikes müssen sie ja auch erst noch zusammenspaxen..was wiederum Zeit kostet...


----------



## Wurzelmann (24. August 2012)

wildsau.com schrieb:


> ?Gabs da zwei Lieferungen?Die Komplettbikes müssen sie ja auch erst noch zusammenspaxen..was wiederum Zeit kostet...



Wie gesagt, eine kleine Lieferung mit dem Flieger vorab. Das sind die F3s, die man schon in der Gallerie sehen kann.

Wobei die hier genannten alle vom Schiff kommen müssen. Ich habe nämlich schon Ende Juni bestellt und da war der Flieger schon hier. Meines müsste also auch bald zusammengeschraubt werden. Aber vor der Eurobike rechne ich nicht mehr damit. Habe aber gerade eh keine Zeit.


----------



## 0Ger (24. August 2012)

Meine letzte Info zur Auslieferung war: 
Luftfracht bis Ende August
Schiff Mitte/Ende September


----------



## M8184 (24. August 2012)

Nichtmal die Pinions kommen noch vor der EB, da würd ich mir bei den "normalen" auch keine großen Hoffnungen machen........

Zumal der Jü scheinbar grad paar "wichtigere" Sachen zu tun hat (IBC Bike/Sennes).......


----------



## Dschiehses (24. August 2012)

Letzte Woche hab ich von Jü ne Mail bekommen, dass mein Rad (Luftfracht) diese Woche versendet werden sollte. Bis heute kam aber noch nichts...


----------



## valdus (24. August 2012)

Um die Sache mal aufzuklären es gab nochmal ne Luftfrachtlieferung.
Bei mir ist es so, dass es erst hiess Mitte August nun scheint sich das aber auf Ende August verschoben zu haben...
Mein Bike kam heute vom beschichten zurück und wird mir nächste Woche geschickt.....hoffe ich zumindestens 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ropo123 (25. August 2012)

0Ger schrieb:


> Meine letzte Info zur Auslieferung war:
> Luftfracht bis Ende August
> Schiff Mitte/Ende September


Diese Info habe ich auch und mittlerweile die Restzahlungsaufforderung bekommen (habe Luftfracht gewählt).
Zusätzlich per Telefon bestätigt bekommen, dass der Rahmen für mein Rad verfügbar ist und wohl nächste Woche in den Versand geht.
Handelt sich um ein v2.


----------



## wildsau.com (25. August 2012)

Ropo123 schrieb:


> Diese Info habe ich auch und mittlerweile die Restzahlungsaufforderung bekommen (habe Luftfracht gewählt).
> Zusätzlich per Telefon bestätigt bekommen, dass der Rahmen für mein Rad verfügbar ist und wohl nächste Woche in den Versand geht.
> Handelt sich um ein v2.



Wann hast du bestellt?


----------



## 0Ger (25. August 2012)

Dann müsste meins auch bald bereit stehen


----------



## valdus (29. August 2012)

Hi zusammen,

weiß jemand ob auch diese Woche trotz Eurobike Bikes bei Alutech zusammengebaut und verschickt werden? 
Hat diese Woche schon jemand eine Versandbestätigung bekommen?



Grüße


----------



## Meller (29. August 2012)

Ich glaub dass diese Woche nichts geht bei Alutech...


----------



## wildsau.com (29. August 2012)

Der Laden läuft weiter wie gewohnt!Schrauberteam und co. Sind in der Werkstatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (29. August 2012)

Das hört man gerne


----------



## Meller (29. August 2012)

uh da erweckt jemand wieder die Hoffnung dass mein Rahmen diese Woche noch kommt. Danke wildsau.com!


----------



## valdus (29. August 2012)

wahrscheinlich kommt es am samstag.....wenn ich gerade leider nicht zuhause bin 


aber hauptsache es kommt bald ich kann es nichtmehr erwarten und das einen ale drauf ansprechen wann das neue kommt macht die sache auch nicht beser^^

grüße


----------



## Astaroth (29. August 2012)

valdus schrieb:


> aber hauptsache es kommt bald ich kann es nichtmehr erwarten und das einen ale drauf ansprechen wann das neue kommt macht die sache auch nicht beser^^
> 
> grüße



Kaufst du Dir dein Fanes nur für die Eisdiele könnte man den Eindruck kriegen...


----------



## valdus (29. August 2012)

Nein für die Eisdiele würd ich mir nen DH-Bike kaufen, sieht viel cooler aus...


----------



## Astaroth (29. August 2012)

Ach so...


----------



## Wurzelmann (30. August 2012)

Habe gerade die Nachricht bekommen, dass mein Rad montiert ist und nur noch meine Überweisung fehlt 

Kam jetzt sogar ein bißchen überraschend.

Hat jemand Interesse an einem Speci Enduro Comp 2011?


----------



## schueffi (30. August 2012)

sehr gut freut mich für dich 
Wann hast du nochmal bestellt und welchen Termin haben sie damals angegeben?


----------



## Wurzelmann (30. August 2012)

schueffi schrieb:


> sehr gut freut mich für dich
> Wann hast du nochmal bestellt und welchen Termin haben sie damals angegeben?



Ende Juni bestellt, als klar war, dass sich die Lieferung verzögert. Liefertermin war entsprechend Anfang September.


----------



## edik. (2. September 2012)

Gestern habe ich mir nun das Fanes AM 1.0 Komplettbike v.1 M2013 bestellt 
Weiß hier jemand wie schwer das Bike ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (2. September 2012)

Kommt auf die Größe an. Inklusive Pedale tippe ich aber mal auf 15-15,5 kg, da ohne Reverb.


----------



## Nidhoeggr (17. September 2012)

Mein Bike wurde heute versendet 

Sollte dann vermutlich morgen eintreffen...ich werde heute Abend wohl kein Auge zubekommen^^


----------



## Ganiscol (17. September 2012)

5.8. bestellt und heute die mail erhalten, dass mein Rahmenkit versandbereit ist. 
Jetzt noch fix die restliche Kohle überweisen und warten. DHL hat bisher immer versagt wenn ich mit denen zu tun hatte, mal sehen wie es diesmal abläuft.


----------



## Rines (17. September 2012)

Nidhoeggr schrieb:


> Mein Bike wurde heute versendet
> 
> Sollte dann vermutlich morgen eintreffen...ich werde heute Abend wohl kein Auge zubekommen^^



Meins wurde Mittwoch Versand und is immernoch nicht da


----------



## Nidhoeggr (17. September 2012)

Rines schrieb:


> Meins wurde Mittwoch Versand und is immernoch nicht da



Jetzt mach doch nicht meine Illusionen zunichte 

DHL soll ja hin machen...


----------



## Astaroth (17. September 2012)

Ich hoffe das ich mein Komplettbike auch noch diese Woche erhalte. Habe letzte Woche eine E-Mail erhalten das der Rahmen für mein Bike vom eloxieren zurück sei.


----------



## Rines (17. September 2012)

Mittwoch Versendet, heute die Sendungsnr bekommen und siehe da: Es ist erst heute rausgegangen und wird wohl morgen noch nicht da sein. Denke am Mittwoch.


----------



## SpokesBiker (18. September 2012)

WELTREKORD

Am 07.09.2012 bestellt, am 17.09.2012 die Email erhalten, dass das Bike versendet wurde


----------



## Dschiehses (18. September 2012)

Wisst ihr eigentlich, wie ich Euch alle hasse? Ich hab am 30.04. bestellt... und laut DHL solls heute ankommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KungFuChicken (18. September 2012)

Nicht zu sehr ärgern, ich habe anfang Juni bestellt und es ist auch erst letzte Woche angekommen.


----------



## Ganiscol (18. September 2012)

Am Ende ist es halt eine Frage ob man vor oder nach der Lieferung aus Taiwan bestellt hat. Offenbar hat der Jü ja jetzt seine Liste so gut wie abgearbeitet, was auch den WELTREKORD erklärt. 

Die Ansage die er mir Anfang August gemacht hat, also Mitte-Ende September hat er jedenfalls astrein erfüllt.


----------



## M8184 (18. September 2012)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Am Ende ist es halt eine Frage ob man vor oder nach der Lieferung aus Taiwan bestellt hat. Offenbar hat der Jü ja jetzt seine Liste so gut wie abgearbeitet, was auch den WELTREKORD erklärt.
> 
> Die Ansage die er mir Anfang August gemacht hat, also Mitte-Ende September hat er jedenfalls astrein erfüllt.


 
Es wurde noch keines von den (geschätzten) 25 Pinions ausgeliefert, also bisher ist gar nichts erfüllt!


----------



## Ganiscol (18. September 2012)

M8184 schrieb:


> Es wurde noch keines von den (geschätzten) 25 Pinions ausgeliefert, also bisher ist gar nichts erfüllt!



Hier spricht aber gerade niemand von den Pinions.


----------



## M8184 (18. September 2012)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Hier spricht aber gerade niemand von den Pinions.


 
Tatsache, hatte deinen Satz falsch gelesen. Dir ging es ja um dein Bike 
Ich dachte du meintest die Aussage das bis Ende September sämtliche Rückstände aufgearbeitet sein sollen 
In dem Fall vergiss es


----------



## Ganiscol (18. September 2012)

Ich meinte halt nur die normalen Fanes, da scheint der Jü ja langsam aus dem Rückstand zu kommen. Ist ja auch schön für uns "Normalos". 

Das mit den Pinions ist natürlich weiterhin unbefriedigend für die, die das schon vor langer Zeit bestellt und angezahlt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dschiehses (18. September 2012)

KungFuChicken schrieb:


> Nicht zu sehr ärgern, ich habe anfang Juni bestellt und es ist auch erst letzte Woche angekommen.


Du meinst, ich soll mich nicht ärgern, weil ich das rad 5 Wochen vor dir bestellt habe, es aber schon eine Woche nach deinem angekommen ist? Fair enough. 

Naja nichts für ungut, es ist heute angekommen, ich dreh gleich noch ne Runde, und dann ist mir das eh alles egal ...


----------



## KungFuChicken (18. September 2012)

Ha, bei nochmaligem Lesen sieht das tatsächlich etwas komisch aus 

Wollte eigentlich darauf hinaus, dass auch Leute die einige Zeit nach mir bestellt haben zeitgleich/früher beliefert wurden. 

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike auf jeden Fall!


----------



## ollo (18. September 2012)

so ist es nun mal, wenn ich eine Ware bestelle die noch nicht da ist warte ich nu mal länger als derjenige der zufällig bestellt wenn sie da ist ........ aber das wichtigste ist doch das nach der ersten Ausfahrt feststeht das sich das warten gelohnt hat


----------



## Dschiehses (18. September 2012)

Und das ist zweifelsohne der Fall... auch wenn die mitgelieferte 350er Feder eeeetwas zu schwachbrüstig ist.  Aber Freitag kommt ne bessere...


----------



## schueffi (19. September 2012)

Hab heute die Trackingnummer von Alutech bekomnen. Wenn ich jetzt auf die dhl Seite schau und den Lieferstatus abrufe steht da lediglich dass die Daten übermittelt wurden. Seh ich das richtig das es auch sein kann dass das Bike noch immer bei Alutech steht? Wie lange hats bei euch gedauert bis ihr die Lieferung nach dieser e-mail bekommen habt? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dschiehses (19. September 2012)

Die Mail kam bei mir letzten Freitag, das Bike kam Dienstag...


----------



## Rines (19. September 2012)

So sieht's aus.  Letzte Woche Mittwoch den status bekommen und erst diesen Montag "wirklich" verschickt. Jetzt ist es ganz bei mir in der Nähe  hoffe es kommt heute noch. Dann hätte es genau  1ne Woche gedauert.


----------



## Nidhoeggr (19. September 2012)

Mir wurde am Montag die Tracking-Nummer übermittelt und es wurde erst seit gestern im Packetzentrum bearbeitet.

Ist jetzt in Zustellung, d.h. in wenigen Stunden ists bei mir soweit


----------



## Rines (19. September 2012)

Das Postauto hat mir nen Zettel hinterlassen.. ich habs verpasst mal sehen obs heute noch was wird


----------



## schueffi (19. September 2012)

Na da binn ich ja mal gespannt wenns da is, vorallem weils ja nach Österteich muss

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KungFuChicken (19. September 2012)

Bei mir hat es leider 6 Tage nach Wien gedauert.


----------



## schueffi (25. September 2012)

Bei mir sinds nun schon 7 Tage... Die Warterei treibt mich schön langsam in den Wahnsinn :banghead:

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ganiscol (25. September 2012)

Letzten Donnerstag hat der Jü es den Heinis von DHL gegeben. Es ist dann rund 27 Sunden von Neumünster nach Speyer gejuckelt und dann irgendwann vom Tracking Radar verschwunden. Montag ist es dann in der Schweiz aufgetaucht (2 Minuten am Zoll... oder so) und heute Vormittag habe ich den Rahmen in Händen gehalten.

Vonwegen "Weltpaket Premium Laufzeit 2 Werktage". DHL halt... 

Aber jetzt wird alles gut.


----------



## schueffi (25. September 2012)

Ja bei dir is alles gut, bei mir noch nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Astaroth (25. September 2012)

Mein Bike müsste heute lt. AluTech an die DHL übergeben werden...


----------



## Chucknorman (26. September 2012)

Wann hast du bestellt? Meins ist noch beim Eloxieren


----------



## Astaroth (26. September 2012)

Falls du mich meinst. Habe Anfang August meine Bestellung aufgegeben. Meins müsste heute lt. Alutech heute per Postweg zu mir auf dem Weg sein.


----------



## Astaroth (27. September 2012)

Mein´s müsste morgen bei mir ankommen.


----------

